
Continuous Integration for Data with DoltHub Webhooks - mjesuele
https://www.dolthub.com/blog/2020-04-08-data-ci-with-dolthub-webhooks/
======
mjesuele
OP here. I'm a software engineer with Liquidata, creators of Dolt
([https://github.com/liquidata-inc/dolt](https://github.com/liquidata-
inc/dolt)), a version-controlled SQL database with Git semantics, and DoltHub
([https://www.dolthub.com/](https://www.dolthub.com/)), a home for Dolt
repositories on the web. We just released initial support for webhooks on
DoltHub, and I wrote the above article on using them with Jenkins to set up
basic continuous integration testing for a large COVID-19 dataset
([https://www.dolthub.com/repositories/Liquidata/corona-
virus](https://www.dolthub.com/repositories/Liquidata/corona-virus)) we
maintain and regularly update.

Hope you find this interesting, and don't hesitate to ask if you have any
questions!

Matt

